# home cook food



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I feed Sophy a balanced meat mix (80% muscle meat, 10% organs - liver, kidney, spleen, etc, 10% ground bone), plus a mixture of vegetables. She gets some carbs from the vegetables and from home made treats (chicken, egg, wheat flour), but I don't routinely add grains to her food - I have found she does better without, and she is tiny so feeding mostly meat is not very expensive.

It is important to include a suitable level of calcium in a home cooked diet, and particularly important to get the amount right for a growing puppy - either raw bones, ground bone or some other source.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I home cook too. I didn’t like seeing rice in the poop which indicated the rice wasn’t being digested well. Maybe I wasn’t cooking it long enough? My dog needs fiber so I use white or sweet potatoes and oatmeal instead of rice. i do use a supplement for calcium because I have no bone or egg shells in her food.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't cook. I feed raw meaty bones, mostly chicken. I change up with eggs including shells, although in his later years my border collie would only eat eggs if they were scrambled. I add raw liver and any other organ meat I can get as a treat two or three times a week. I also feed carrots and potatoes (sometimes beans or peas) that have been roasted with meat a couple of times a week. I almost never feed oatmeal or rice.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

fjm said:


> I feed Sophy a balanced meat mix (80% muscle meat, 10% organs - liver, kidney, spleen, etc, 10% ground bone), plus a mixture of vegetables. She gets some carbs from the vegetables and from home made treats (chicken, egg, wheat flour), but I don't routinely add grains to her food - I have found she does better without, and she is tiny so feeding mostly meat is not very expensive.
> 
> It is important to include a suitable level of calcium in a home cooked diet, and particularly important to get the amount right for a growing puppy - either raw bones, ground bone or some other source.


I also follow these quantity.
I feed everything raw. Mine have chicken, beef, duck, lamb, venison, fish, egg yolks with shell and tripe. A few times a week I’ll add liver and chicken wings or carcass. Occasionally I give brocolli
I don’t see much point in feeding any carbs such as rice.


----------



## tylerfordham (Jun 17, 2020)

I feed raw meaty bones and also add bully sticks which make up about 10% of his total daily caloric intake.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

If you feed eggs, feed the whole egg. Some people worry about cholesterol, but the whole egg balances everything out.

For calcium, bones work better than "calcium" because they are balanced with other ingredients. Also, chewing raw bones seems to set teeth better than other chewing items.


----------

